# St Marks fishing report . . . Sort of



## Hit-n-Miss (Jun 12, 2016)

The day started out normally. Bob the builder was a little late as always the we headed to St Marks. We get almost there and he says let's get shrimp so we detour to shell island camp. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. We get to the fort ramp and I notice a burning rubber smell.  What the heck. I look out the window to this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  End of axel almost broke off. Called my wife she made some calls. No one opens till later. So she said if you can get in water go fish and I'll call with what find out. (I had already struck out with Sheilds and Shell Island. No axel or trailer. So with the help of a fellow at the ramp loaning me a jack. We got it in the water and went out. Caught lots of these. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. All the while telling my wife where to pick up the 6x16 trailer and chains and blocks and come along. Etc. Much redneck magivering. We got it on the trailer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.   Then a ran boat around to Shell Island Camp to get the boat out of the water. This made me nervous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. We managed three keeper trout anyway. Water was 85 degrees. My wife sent me this pic while following me to Bellamys. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## creekrocket (Jun 12, 2016)

Was the spindle broke off!? Man I hate it for ya. Glad you found some help.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 13, 2016)

That lift down there shouldn't make you nervous. Ross has been driving that thing since before I started going down there for the last 20 years. 

At least you got out and fished!


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Jun 17, 2016)

creekrocket said:


> Was the spindle broke off!? Man I hate it for ya. Glad you found some help.



End of axel. Ordered a new trailer.


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Jun 17, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> That lift down there shouldn't make you nervous. Ross has been driving that thing since before I started going down there for the last 20 years.
> 
> At least you got out and fished!



Was my first time launching or loading like that.


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Jul 16, 2016)

Finally I can get back on the water!


----------



## FSU Turtle (Jul 16, 2016)

Congrats it always seems like an eternity when the rig is out of commission. Better go early because the scallopers are clogging up the ramps (and parking), and water temps rise quick. I've gone the last 3 Saturdays and redfish are still good but trout moving out a little deeper. Good luck.


----------

